
Alphabet announces second quarter 2020 results - partingshots
https://abc.xyz/investor/static/pdf/2020Q2_alphabet_earnings_release.pdf
======
MarkMc
Revenue flat; EPS down 29%

------
TheMblabla
Looks like Alphabets the only one of the large firms with disappointing
results

